# Nigiri sushi toppings and sauces



## b2kk258 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone know any good recipes for nigiri toppings or sauces for nigiri? A friend went to Sushi of Gari and took this picture and I wanted to replicate some of the toppings/ sauces and try them at home. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Nick_Jee (Feb 14, 2016)

Not sure what the shrimp is topped with. The green is probably either fried kale or fried nori (seaweed), and not sure what's on top, maybe fried ginger sliver? Not sure about the next one, but it got blowtorched before it left the sushi bar. The tuna is probably topped with a ginger/wasabi aioli (mayo). Hope this helps a bit. I work in a sushi restaurant, and we use several house-made aioli's, as well as fried kale.


----------



## TurboScooter (Feb 14, 2016)

Nick_Jee said:


> not sure what's on top, maybe fried ginger sliver?



I think it looks like lotus root.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the thing on top of the nigiri is fried lotus root. 

Sushi of Gari is great by the way. I've only been once, but I remember being very impressed by their sushi.


----------

